# Look 566 rival vs. Cannondale Six Carbon 5



## aCab

Alright guys, 

Here's the moment of truth. After searching for a few weeks (and starting with an $800 budget), I've finally worked my way up and decided on these two bikes. Both have their pros and cons to me, but I'd like to hear the pros and cons from you guys.

I can get the Cannondale for $1900 or the Look for $2200. Which would you choose and why? I know that everyone will way Look because of the subforum, but why? Sell me on the extra $300 between the two.


----------



## skyliner1004

2200 is an excellent price. i paid more for mine. the Six was discontinued for a reason: it sucked. it was heavier than the caad9 and didn't ride as well. Although this is the LOOK forum, my response wont be that biased because i was super close to buying a synapse.

the synapse is more similar of a bike than the six to the 566. the 566 is relaxed geometry. the synapse is very comfy, but i didn't like that they didn't include the full groupo with the bike. I also dont like bikes that are "everywhere" and thats where specialized and cannondale and trek come in. they're fine bikes, but i kinda like exclusivity. Ride the look, let us know how you like it. then ride the synapse.

forget the six, its a failure.


----------



## maximum7

I think you need to ride both and see which one fits and feels the best to you. While I haven't ridden one, I hear alot of good things about Cannondale. However, I would not own one for various reasons all of which are subjective. 

I have spent some time on a 566 and think it's great bike. However, it isn't the end all and won't be for every body. 

Don't let "us" decide. Go out there and chose what YOU like.


----------



## ph0enix

skyliner1004 said:


> 2200 is an excellent price. i paid more for mine.* the Six was discontinued for a reason: it sucked. *it was heavier than the caad9 and didn't ride as well. Although this is the LOOK forum, my response wont be that biased because i was super close to buying a synapse.
> 
> the synapse is more similar of a bike than the six to the 566. the 566 is relaxed geometry. the synapse is very comfy, but i didn't like that they didn't include the full groupo with the bike. I also dont like bikes that are "everywhere" and thats where specialized and cannondale and trek come in. they're fine bikes, but i kinda like exclusivity. Ride the look, let us know how you like it. then ride the synapse.
> 
> *forget the six, its a failure*


You can't be serious. I guess you're speaking from your extensive experience with the Six which was named bike of the year by Cycling Plus:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-six-carbon-named-2010-bike-of-the-year-25639

Get your facts straight.


----------



## skyliner1004

ph0enix said:


> You can't be serious. I guess you're speaking from your extensive experience with the Six which was named bike of the year by Cycling Plus:
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-six-carbon-named-2010-bike-of-the-year-25639
> 
> Get your *facts* straight.


where are your facts?

yes, it was discontinued as a business move for cannondale. why? they didn't profit off it. As opposed to the caad frames, which they should've dropped instead, right?

find me one real review from a bike magazine that slams a bike. Lmk..


----------



## ph0enix

skyliner1004 said:


> where are your facts?
> 
> yes, it was discontinued as a business move for cannondale. why? they didn't profit off it. As opposed to the caad frames, which they should've dropped instead, right?
> 
> find me one real review from a bike magazine that slams a bike. Lmk..


LOUISSSSS,
Fact #1. You're ill-advising people instead of trying to help.
Fact #2. You don't contribute to the forum other than spewing your negative BS all the time. 
Fact #3. You don't know what you're talking about most of the time.
Fact #4. You just make yourself look more ignorant with each new post.

There is a "slight" difference between not writing a negative review and naming a bike, "the bike" of the year but you wouldn't be able to see it even if it kicked you in the nuts.

Now, as for Cannondale, they needed an entry level carbon bike on the market and the Six was it. Now they've consolidated and because they can deliver the SupeSix at a lower price than previously, it has taken its place. There was never any doubt that the SuperSix is a better frame than the Six. That doesn't mean the Six sucked. It was a good bike. Unlike you, I have actually put more than a few miles on one so I have a point of reference. You, on the other hand, don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. Based on your posts a few grams less than the competition trumps everything. You're completely clueless.

Perhaps I'm ignorant too for letting myself get sucked into your childish drama again. I'll work on that though starting ...right now.


----------



## skyliner1004

ph0enix said:


> LOUISSSSS,
> Fact #1. You're ill-advising people instead of trying to help.
> Fact #2. You don't contribute to the forum other than spewing your negative BS all the time.
> Fact #3. You don't know what you're talking about most of the time.
> Fact #4. You just make yourself look more ignorant with each new post.
> 
> There is a "slight" difference between not writing a negative review and naming a bike, "the bike" of the year but you wouldn't be able to see it even if it kicked you in the nuts.
> 
> Now, as for Cannondale, they needed an entry level carbon bike on the market and the Six was it. Now they've consolidated and because they can deliver the SupeSix at a lower price than previously, it has taken its place. There was never any doubt that the SuperSix is a better frame than the Six. That doesn't mean the Six sucked. It was a good bike. Unlike you, I have actually put more than a few miles on one so I have a point of reference. You, on the other hand, don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. Based on your posts a few grams less than the competition trumps everything. You're completely clueless.
> 
> Perhaps I'm ignorant too for letting myself get sucked into your childish drama again. I'll work on that though starting ...right now.


good, peace. 

you sure you got past hs? facts are facts. i'm not gunna lie, the six was a pretty bad bike that my lbs let me borrow. was heavy, wasn't as comfortable as the synapse for longer rides, and wasn't as good of a race bike (that it was designed to be) as the caad9/10. 

based on your posts all you do is cry when someone disagrees with you. The Six was a cheap carbon bike and weighed more than most aluminum bikes with similar specs. It was about $300 overpriced for what it was and didn't profit CD; hence why its discontinued. It was designed as a race bike, and it sucked at that. But then again, we're in the look forum, don't want to sound too biased, cannondale makes good bikes, for 2011. Look makes good bikes too, all the time.


----------



## Weav

aCab, if you want to attract the chics, get the Look  

I have ridden a couple of cannondales and I have liked them. I think if you go Cannondale you should go aluminum, because at sub $2000 I think you are getting a better bike. Between the two you mention, I'd go with the 566. That bike is actually retailing around $3300 for an Ultegra setup, sub $3000 for Rival. You really are getting a better carbon bike with the Look. But be careful to pay attention to fit. If you are a large guy, you might run into some problems with fit on the 566.


----------



## ph0enix

skyliner1004 said:


> good, peace.
> 
> you sure you got past hs? facts are facts. i'm not gunna lie, the six was a pretty bad bike that my lbs let me borrow. was heavy, wasn't as comfortable as the synapse for longer rides, and wasn't as good of a race bike (that it was designed to be) as the caad9/10.
> 
> based on your posts all you do is cry when someone disagrees with you. The Six was a cheap carbon bike and weighed more than most aluminum bikes with similar specs. It was about $300 overpriced for what it was and didn't profit CD; hence why its discontinued. It was designed as a race bike, and it sucked at that. But then again, we're in the look forum, don't want to sound too biased, cannondale makes good bikes, for 2011. Look makes good bikes too, all the time.


I actually don't mind when someone disagrees with me as long as they're not talking out of their ass all the time the way you are.


----------



## skyliner1004

ph0enix said:


> I actually don't mind when someone disagrees with me as long as they're not talking out of their ass all the time the way you are.


i actually dont mind when people say they're not going to post anymore in the thread, as long as they dont post anymore in the thread.


----------



## lemonlime

I have two Looks and two aluminum Cannondales and have previously had two other Cannondales, so I have a soft spot for them.

But the Looks get the majority of the miles. It's not a ride quality thing, I'm a shallow bastard and like that Looks are normally not as commonly seen.  

If I already had a Look and was looking for a second bike, I'd get the Cannondale. If you only want one bike, Look all the way. However, as a personal opinion, I think Look is going in the wrong direction in terms of frame design and their more recent paint schemes bug the crap out of me.

For the price you quoted, you could find an NOS 585 or 595.


----------



## BigDaddy

aCab, 

I have the Cannondale 2011 Synapse 4 which is the full carbon with SRAM Rival. It's my first bike with SRAM and I haven't had a chance to do a review on it. The price was excellent at $2279.00 at my local LBS. I test rode other bikes including the Look 566. 

The Look was an excellent ride and at a similar price, but for me I really fell in love with the way the Synapse handled, felt on bumpy roads, as well as the excellent acceleration for a "plush" bike. I've gotten over the surprise that it is made in China as well as the Mavic Aksiums that it came with (which by the way had to be warrantied due to a defect in the rear wheel). Otherwise the Synapse is an excellent bike. I feel it might even be better than the Six you are looking at which I felt was a little heavier than the Synapse. 

No matter which bike you choose, just find the one that works for you and the one you feel will be the most enjoyable. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## a_avery007

*well*

according to a Cannondale dealer I respect, who has mucho miles on many bikes, and races, the Six did suck!

the 2010 Supersix got bike of the year not the Six..

hope this helps..


----------



## aCab

Wel guys, I've decided on the 566. The Cannondale was just a little more rigid, plus the Look is different than most of the bikes people ride around here (not to mention it rides much better). 

Now I've hit another dilemma. I've found a white/black 2010 with Rival for $2000 shipped and also a red/black 2009 with Ultegra for the same price. I'm partial to the Rival, but the Ultegra seems like a better value. Input?


----------



## Weav

No difference between the 2009 and the 2010 except paint. Forget about value and go with the what you like, Rival or Ultegra. If you are a strong rider the Ultegra crankset is a bit stiffer than the Rival so that might help. The Rival bike will be a bit lighter.

I am partial to the 2009 paint job so I would go with that one, but in the end you should go with the drivetrain you like best, Rival or Ultegra.


----------



## ph0enix

a_avery007 said:


> according to a Cannondale dealer I respect, who has mucho miles on many bikes, and races, the Six did suck!
> 
> the 2010 Supersix got bike of the year not the Six..
> 
> hope this helps..


Yet another handle or are you one of the buddies?

No, the Six was the Cycling Plus bike of the year in 2010. I guess you missed the link I posted above. I personally don't like the way the Synapse or the CAAD10 ride but I'm not going to start telling people that those bikes suck because that would be far from the truth.


----------



## a_avery007

*i stand corrected*

you are correct. Six did win it in 2010, I was referring to the 2009 Six.

No, I am not a fake, been here for a while and on mtbr for a very very long time.


to the OP congrat's on the new purchase. you would have won either way as both are great bikes, Six and 566, but on Look's the Look's kill it.. imlo


cheers


----------



## ph0enix

a_avery007 said:


> you are correct. Six did win it in 2010, I was referring to the 2009 Six.
> 
> No, I am not a fake, been here for a while and on mtbr for a very very long time.
> 
> 
> to the OP congrat's on the new purchase. you would have won either way as both are great bikes, Six and 566, but on Look's the Look's kill it.. imlo
> 
> 
> cheers


Ah, yes, the 2009 Six frameset was almost a pound heavier and my understanding is that it had a wooden feel to it. That was definitely not a good bike. It was redesigned for 2010 though. I agree that the Look is better "looking" (pun intended).


----------



## aCab

Ended up going with the Ultegra bike. I am still partial to the Rival bike, but ended up with such a good deal on the 09 Ultegra that I couldn't pass it up. Should be shipping this evening or tomorrow morning and should be here early next week!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skyliner1004

ultegras aren't better than rivals. they're more =. the ultegra groupset is heavier, and more expensive. shimano shifting is smoother. sram shifting is faster. 

but post a pic of the bike when u get it.

i've loved my 2010 look 566 rival, and love it even more with red now. post a pic with weights if u can also, i'd like to know what the ultegra bike weighs.


----------



## aCab

skyliner1004 said:


> ultegras aren't better than rivals. they're more =. the ultegra groupset is heavier, and more expensive. shimano shifting is smoother. sram shifting is faster.
> 
> but post a pic of the bike when u get it.
> 
> i've loved my 2010 look 566 rival, and love it even more with red now. post a pic with weights if u can also, i'd like to know what the ultegra bike weighs.


That I will do. And like your bike, this one is a small as well. How much did yours weigh before you changed out your wheels and other components? However, this bike is shipping with the fulcrum 7's. Not sure if they are heavier or lighter than the askiums.


----------



## skyliner1004

fulcrum 7's are likely heavier, and probably weaker than the strong (but heavy) aksiums. which is why i would've opted for the 2010, but u didn't ask =)

also, you'll be getting the 2009 ultegra Sl's, which is a model year behind the "newer" but due for renewal ultegra 6700. 

i unfortunately dont have pics of my bikes weight as it was stock, but i think it was aroud 17.3 or so...


----------



## aCab

skyliner1004 said:


> fulcrum 7's are likely heavier, and probably weaker than the strong (but heavy) aksiums. which is why i would've opted for the 2010, but u didn't ask =)
> 
> also, you'll be getting the 2009 ultegra Sl's, which is a model year behind the "newer" but due for renewal ultegra 6700.
> 
> i unfortunately dont have pics of my bikes weight as it was stock, but i think it was aroud 17.3 or so...


That's what I figured. I'm planning on swapping everything to a SRAM build over the next year (just have to start collecting used/cheap parts). I plan on switching to better wheels first though as they will drop the most weight.


----------



## Weav

Great, can't go wrong with Ultegra. The Fulcrum 7's are nice for what they are, I think they weigh around 1900 grams. I switched to the Dura Ace wheels and dropped alot of weight and boy do they change the bike. 

Why didn't you go with the Rival build if you're going to be changing over to SRAM?


----------



## aCab

Weav said:


> Great, can't go wrong with Ultegra. The Fulcrum 7's are nice for what they are, I think they weigh around 1900 grams. I switched to the Dura Ace wheels and dropped alot of weight and boy do they change the bike.
> 
> Why didn't you go with the Rival build if you're going to be changing over to SRAM?


For the money I saved on the Ultegra bike, I can buy a pretty nice set of wheels and still be at the same price as the Rival bike - wheels will be changed out first. Plus, my dad rides an older 8 speed lemond zurich. Since he will be my predominant riding partner, I figure all the shimano parts will make a nice birthday present for him next May.


----------



## aCab

Oh and Weav, 

thanks for the tipoff to Clive. While we couldn't work out a deal, he was very helpful. I will definatly be paying him a visit when I'm in the area next month (he's right around the corner from my grandmother).


----------



## ph0enix

Congrats! Please be sure to post pics.


----------



## maximum7

Finally some one got the red one. Congrats on being a Look owner. 
Even though I know you've stated your preference for Sram, I liked the Ultegra SL, and like 6700 even more, sans the down-shifting in the rear. 
As Weav, posted the Ultegra crank is very stiff and very smooth shifting. I too had thought about Sram, but when one of the mechanics at my LBS took his foot and put it on the crank arm of a Force crank set, and showed me the flex, I decided to stay with Shimano. Screw the negligible weight savings. 

I also think you're right to make the wheels your first upgrade. It should make the biggest difference. 
Make sure you post some pics. It'd be nice to see something different.


----------



## aCab

maximum7 said:


> Finally some one got the red one. Congrats on being a Look owner.
> Even though I know you've stated your preference for Sram, I liked the Ultegra SL, and like 6700 even more, sans the down-shifting in the rear.
> As Weav, posted the Ultegra crank is very stiff and very smooth shifting. I too had thought about Sram, but when one of the mechanics at my LBS took his foot and put it on the crank arm of a Force crank set, and showed me the flex, I decided to stay with Shimano. Screw the negligible weight savings.
> 
> I also think you're right to make the wheels your first upgrade. It should make the biggest difference.
> Make sure you post some pics. It'd be nice to see something different.


Thanks, I'm super excited. Funny you mention the red, I really wanted the white/black one. But between red/black and white/black, i'd take what I got any day. 

At the end of the day, it's a bike. I intend to ride it. It's my first foray back into cycling. I raced BMX for 6 years as a kid, also did recreational mountain biking through middle and high school, and did a few triathlons in high school. Then college hit, and I spent my money on beer and pizza and car parts - now that I've graduated and have a job, I can spend some time cycling again. Not to mention the cycling is excellent training for my main passion - auto racing.

I love the way the SRAM cranksets look, but if they really do flex that much, I'm a little leery. I'm a little chunky at the the moment - 5'6", 180 lbs, but hopefully that will change soon.

I was looking at the neuvation wheels. Anyone have recommendations of a good, durable, light wheelset around $400 or $500 I can start looking at? Pictures should be up next week. The bike comes in on Wednesday. I'll have to assemble it, take it for a ride, then I head out on a 5 week trip (the bike is going to go with me though)


----------



## skyliner1004

neuvations wheels are just that... $400-500 wheels. you get less as go go for more bling (deeper rims)
their rims are probably 99% the same as those coming from the china carbon wheels thread. 

the thing about neuvation (to me) is that their designs look... damn ugly.


----------



## Weav

People who own Neuvations are typically very happy with them. I would compare them to a decent Easton wheel, say something in the $600-$700 range. They spin very well and the customer service is beyond anything you'll get elsewhere, if you ever have a problem.

Like skyliner1004 says, their not bling, but if you don't care about that then it don't matter, if you do, well, then you'll have to pay for it one way or another. Bicycle Wheel Warehouse has some light options you might be interested in for under $500. I'll bet you could probably get a real nice lightweight wheel build with Ultegra hubs and a decent spoke count for your size for that money.


----------



## aCab

Shop sent me this picture today before the boxed her up! Can't wait.


----------



## maximum7

Looks great! Thanks for sharing. Make sure you let us know when you have it built up again.


----------

